# Polaroid TTM-2901L chasis JUC7.820.681-1 solicito diagrama



## alejandro valero (Feb 28, 2014)

me llego al taller un polaroid mod TTM-2901L  chasis JUC7.820.681-1 de otro taller ,me llego sin el transistor horizontal solicito si alguien tiene ese diagrama para poder revisar todo el tele


----------



## alejandro valero (Mar 1, 2014)

aparentemente el problema esta en que el flyback consume mucho y quema el tsh su numero es bsc-70v/ul pero no lo consigo y no se si tiene sustituto


----------



## xmen (Mar 7, 2015)

el horizontal original es D1557 pero le va todos los otros horizontales con damper


----------

